# Spoiler test...



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2004)

Spoiler testing



Spoiler



This is rather spoiled text if I do say so myself



This is just a temporary thing for the moment - if it doesn't work (or isn't popular) it'll be switched back.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to say, that is so much better than the highlighting. Especially with the black banground on the style I'm using where its impossible to see where spoiler text is without looking hard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

I think stand out like a sore thumb for any game spoiler text sees alot of play…  (Though if it tracks who's click on the spoiler text it could have some serious value.)


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 22, 2004)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think stand out like a sore thumb for any game spoiler text sees alot of play…  (Though if it tracks who's click on the spoiler text it could have some serious value.)



 Looking at the PbP games...yeah, you're right. I still like it, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I still like it, though.




Yeah, well theirs no accounting for good taste.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think stand out like a sore thumb for any game spoiler text sees alot of play…  (Though if it tracks who's click on the spoiler text it could have some serious value.)




That would require a lot of work.  That said, part of the problem you see BS would be solved if this was adopted longterm.  Spoilers in the system now expect to be as highlight text.  I *think* folks would adjust to the new system by putting all the text that needs to be "spoiler" together.

Anyway, nothings official until P-kitty or Russ says so.  I'm just giving this a trial for a few days - it looks interesting.  If it doesn't work out switching back is easy enough.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it's pretty neat.  

If it used the same as the previous spoiler text?



Spoiler



Well, let's see...



And I wonder...



Spoiler



what it looks like if there are multiple spoiler sections



Or how it comes out if your 



Spoiler



spoiler text is meshed into


 the rest of the message.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That would require a lot of work.




I wouldn't stress it then. 



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I *think* folks would adjust to the new system by putting all the text that needs to be "spoiler" together.




That wouldn't work, I've seen posts that had spoiler text for 4 to 6 individual characters.  (and it needs to be that way not everyone is going to observe the same thing.)

I just think it's going to look ungodly...



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Anyway, nothings official until P-kitty or Russ says so.  I'm just giving this a trial for a few days - it looks interesting.  If it doesn't work out switching back is easy enough.




Cool, I'll hope for the it's only a trial but I guess we will see.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wouldn't stress it then.
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't work, I've seen posts that had spoiler text for 4 to 6 individual characters.  (and it needs to be that way not everyone is going to observe the same thing.)




It might be possible to configure it so that only a given user can see the spoiler.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 22, 2004)

I personally don't like it at all.  While it _is_ neat, I feel the current solution is much more elegant in it's simplicity.  Also, I think the current solution just looks nicer, doesn't interrupt the flow of text as much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It might be possible to configure it so that only a given user can see the spoiler.




That would be interesting...  (and worth looking into.)

I do agree with Lightphoenix, I really dislike how it breaks up the flow of text, but if the above could be done that would be worthwhile.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I personally don't like it at all.  While it _is_ neat, I feel the current solution is much more elegant in it's simplicity.  Also, I think the current solution just looks nicer, doesn't interrupt the flow of text as much.




The highlight solution will require that I change the highlight colors because on the new default scheme the background is very close to black instead of grey and it's too easy to lose track of it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, to be honest as someone who has used more than a few old and ugly monitors and their for it didn’t note the difference between the gray background and black spoiler…  It really isn’t that hard to see it if someone makes note of it appearing in the thread.  (which is normaly the etiquette on such things)


----------



## Berandor (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, there's a similar spoiler system on DND-Gate.de, the German website I frequent. And the biggest problem of it is that the spoiler breaks the text flow.

You adapt to it, all right, but mostly by using less spoilers


----------



## Starman (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it. I would like it even more if you could limit who could read it. That would be very cool for PbPing, IMHO. 

Starman


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Nov 22, 2004)

...y'know, I can read the spoiler text in the mouseover for the thread.  This seems like it would probably not be intended functionality.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, it does.  

Michael, any chance of retaining both styles of spoiler?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice spoiler box, and should be useful in most circumstances, but as Brother Shatterstone said, there are some instances where the black on black functionality would be better. Hmmm... do we have a tag for back-ground color?



> Especially with the black banground on the style I'm using where its impossible to see where spoiler text is without looking hard.



 I have added (brackets) around the spoilers I post for that reason. Doesn't look too good with the spoiler box, though.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Yeah, it does.
> 
> Michael, any chance of retaining both styles of spoiler?




That is very possible and more likely than not what we'll end up doing, judging from the initial responses here


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 22, 2004)

I hate highlighting spoiler text as we currently have.  Had.  I like the new system much better.

I don't like that it disrupts the flow of text, so that you can't have spoiler fields around a single word or phrase like you used to, but I can get used to that.  It'll just take a mental shift about how spoilers are used.


----------

